# Lupine Piko



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I rode tonight with the Lupine Piko. It has 2 Cree XPGs and weighs about 170 grams. It has a bar mount too. It was so nice I shed a tear. I'll write a full evaluation shortly.

Then I turned on the Lupine Betty XPG with 22 degree beam. I think I will be night riding a lot this winter!

fc


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Have been waiting for Bill to add the Piko to his line up at Gretna, now with your comments Francois i cant wait.If you don't mind Francois, as the Tesla was your favorite light last year, how does the Piko compare?


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

I would love to see dual 3x's - 3 XPG's PLUS 3 XPEs fitted into a light engine like that.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Any word on a price and availibility date?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Mai,looks like the retail will be $310usd for the Piko 3 kit and was supposed to be available this week from Gretna.I do believe you can order directly from Lupine already.Not sure what there charging.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Yep, looks like price is $310. And that is so cool since I fully expected this light to come in at around $450. It comes with everything in the case below.

indebt, it looks like this light is brighter than the Tesla. Tesla was 51 lux on our meter and this one measured 41. I still have repeat the test a couple more times. The beam pattern is tighter. It has very bright center then it has a pretty big middle beam.

So far, this is turning out to be a very very good helmet light. Like most superbright helmet lights though it's hard to see trail bumps and dips when there is no bar light. That could be good or bad as it 'smooths' out the trail 

fc

edit: 41 lux and not 55 as I do more ambient light measurements.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Looks like this will be my helmet light.


----------



## mehukatti (Sep 21, 2005)

Does the Piko light head, when ordered separately, come with handlebar mount?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mehukatti said:


> Does the Piko light head, when ordered separately, come with handlebar mount?


I'm pretty sure the answer is no. This is predominantly a helmet light.

I got the handlebar mount in a separate package and I don't think it comes standard with the complete package.

fc


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

That would be a great mount for the other Lupine lights. I like the way it is in the center of the bars in front of the stem. I never did like the look of the light on top of the bars.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

What advantage does this dual XPG light have over other similar dual XPG products from others at better prices? There is no way anyone would expect the piko to go for $450, even $310 is a rip off.

Trail LED Dual XPG with custom configuration (color, lens, and battery choices) $175 (also note their 4X Quad XPG system is $10 less than the Piko)
http://www.trailled.com/product/500l

Amoeba Dual XPG - Regina - $220
http://amoebalight.blogspot.com/


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

syadasti said:


> What advantage does this dual XPG light have over other similar dual XPG products from others at better prices? There is no way anyone would expect the piko to go for $450, even $310 is a rip off.
> 
> Trail LED Dual XPG with custom configuration (color, lens, and battery choices) $175 (also note their 4X Quad XPG system is $10 less than the Piko)
> http://www.trailled.com/product/500l
> ...


 Considering the Piko is brighter than NR Pro 600 at $450, the Tesla at $400, the Baja Stryker at $300, several L/M similarly priced products, won't mention MS as there is no comparison,and i'm sure there are maybe one or two more examples of non DIY products that i'm excluding here.And all of this i believe in a smaller and lighter package than all mentioned above,i wouldn't call it a rip off. Maybe this year Francios will include more DIY products so as to put things in perspective, would be interesting to see the LUX measurments on the two DIY XPG's mentioned. I think it's awesome that DIYers are making some great products and at prices that makes me wonder how they are making any money, out there for us night riders to use.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

None of those products are dual XPG so its a moot point to compare to older products - you might as well compare to old high-end halogen models while you are at it

Beside that it cannot compete with the $300 Trail LED 4X quad XPG light...


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Was responding more to you calling this commercial product a rip off, thus just trying to compare to other commercial products.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Those two duals are commercial - they are complete ready to go light systems available to the public. Its just as fair as comparing a small volume bike brand (say a seven) and a big volume brand like Giant.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

If it turns out there outputs are the equal or better than the Piko,,,,,,,,,,,You Win!! But come on,,,have you seen the Piko???? It's a frikin work of art!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

indebt said:


> If it turns out there outputs are the equal or better than the Piko,,,,,,,,,,,You Win!! But come on,,,have you seen the Piko???? It's a frikin work of art!!


It is light porn. Micro!

Btw, I'm not saying this is the best value in existence. I'm just saying I was expecting it to be priced around $450 since that's what the Tesla was priced at and their lights are generally pricey. Lupine is the most expensive light brand around. Their quality and engineering in every area is good and I think they pay old german ladies to put these together. Details like the charger, battery, switches are reallly good. So getting this around $300 will be pretty sweet.

fc


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The Piko looks intriguing. I may have suddenly realized I need a third light. How much does the lighthead weigh without the battery?


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Mmmmmm I quite like the look of this little light.

I wonder how long it will be 'till we see a copy of it on DX


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Flyer said:


> The Piko looks intriguing. I may have suddenly realized I need a third light. How much does the lighthead weigh without the battery?


Hi flyer. Lupine's site shows the lighthead at 55g. It kind of makes that Tesla of yours seem big doesn't it. Time to spend more money again. I know it makes my Wilma which I use on the helmet seem like a monster and it weighs 125g.

francois, I look forward to your review as I do with all your reviews.


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

I am waiting on mine. I also have Wilma and my first plan was to run Wilma on the helmet and Piko on the bar. Francois, would you advice the same? I'm used to run brighter light on helmet but then Wilma's beam is wide, nice and equal and Piko's more spot(ish) which would suite more on the helmet? Sweet problems, really...


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Francois, could you coment on the beam pattern?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

BBW said:


> Francois, could you coment on the beam pattern?


It is a very bright center then surrounded by a medium wide halo then there is a black ring then a slight peripheral spill. It's very clean and well defined. the center and middle are the useable light. I'll photograph tonight.

fc


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Holy Smokes, that is half the weight of the Tesla. Time for another Lupine, it seems.



MaximusHQ said:


> Hi flyer. Lupine's site shows the lighthead at 55g. It kind of makes that Tesla of yours seem big doesn't it. Time to spend more money again. I know it makes my Wilma which I use on the helmet seem like a monster and it weighs 125g.
> 
> francois, I look forward to your review as I do with all your reviews.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

francois said:


> It is a very bright center then surrounded by a medium wide halo then there is a black ring then a slight peripheral spill. It's very clean and well defined. the center and middle are the useable light. *I'll photograph tonight.*
> 
> fc


...Waiting eagerly...:ihih:

If I like what I see this could probably cause me to purchase my first Lupine...but $300 is my holding point.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...Waiting eagerly...:ihih:
> 
> If I like what I see this could probably cause me to purchase my first Lupine...but $300 is my holding point.


the "torch guy" spending a ton of money on a Lupine? the world is coming to and end 
Get the Tesla and get done with it; then we would not have to read your posts about how stupid is to spend money on anything but a couple of 9.99$ torches hahha


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

BBW said:


> the "torch guy" spending a ton of money on a Lupine? the world is coming to and end
> Get the Tesla and get done with it; then we would not have to read your posts about how stupid is to spend money on anything but a couple of 9.99$ torches hahha


Tesla?....I think not, too much money. Piko?...Maybe, but the jury's still out on that.
Now try as I may I really can't recall ever telling ANYONE that it is stupid to buy a high dollar light system. On the other hand I might have inferred that it might not be necessary to buy a high dollar light when another ( < $, ~=output system) will do quite fine. Once again, it depends on the person and what needs or limitations they have. I do own a rather nice ( moderately expensive ) combo bike light system but I still get tickled pink to ride with just my torches ( on occasion ) as they work rather well for most stuff that I ride.

Anyway, I take it your post is said in jest. No offense is taken.


----------



## Stefan Lupine (Aug 23, 2005)

Speaking about old german ladies, we just made a quick picture inside our facility and now we must head back producing Pikos  j/k of course and happy night riding from Lupine:thumbsup:


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Stefan Lupine said:


> Speaking about old german ladies, we just made a quick picture inside our facility and now we must head back producing Pikos  j/k of course and happy night riding from Lupine:thumbsup:


 Priceless!!!! Nice job Lupine!!!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Stefan Lupine said:


> Speaking about old german ladies, we just made a quick picture inside our facility and now we must head back producing Pikos  j/k of course and happy night riding from Lupine:thumbsup:


LMAO


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Stefan Lupine said:


> Speaking about old german ladies, we just made a quick picture inside our facility and now we must head back producing Pikos  j/k of course and happy night riding from Lupine:thumbsup:


ha, ha, ha!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me and my big mouth  You are a riot Stefan.

Gretna just told me that the Piko is available now for $310
https://gretnabikes.com/lupine_lighting_systems_lightsets.asp

You too can have a fine lighting instrument handcrafted by an aged german hottie with a lot of facial hair!

fc


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I dig the hair. This makes me want to show up at next year's Oktoberfest, for some odd reason.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Stefan, Norman Bates would approve.:thumbsup:


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

francois said:


> It is a very bright center then surrounded by a medium wide halo then there is a black ring then a slight peripheral spill. It's very clean and well defined. the center and middle are the useable light. I'll photograph tonight.
> 
> fc


How does the beam width compare to the Magicshine?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Flyer said:


> I dig the hair. This makes me want to show up at next year's Oktoberfest, for some odd reason.


Just say the word :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The Piko looks amazing, I really like the look of the Piko U3 integrated into the UVEX helmet, how cool is that? We have some of the Piko 3's coming, can't wait 'til they get here.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice. Kind of starting to look like a Cygolite.


----------



## skoor (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, anyone gotten a Piko yet? Comments/observations? I have a Betty II and wondering how the helmet Piko would work with the Betty II on high and mid power? Do they blend well? Thanks


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

I think that if you have the betty II you need the Wilma or you won't notice the Piko; also it would be the ultimate light system! so go for it


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I think I need to get one. I'll put this on the helmet and then maybe point the Tesla backwards to ward off stalking mountain lions and other undesireable creatures.


----------



## lawndart (Nov 8, 2004)

francois said:


> I'm pretty sure the answer is no. This is predominantly a helmet light.
> 
> I got the handlebar mount in a separate package and I don't think it comes standard with the complete package.
> 
> fc


I know Im a lil late to the party, but with that handlebar mount could you show me(us) how and where the battery would mount? Is the cable short enough that you could mount the battery under the stem (I'd be using it also on my road bike) without having to bundle up excess wiring?


----------



## lawndart (Nov 8, 2004)

any update on the handlebar mount?


----------



## lawndart (Nov 8, 2004)

never mind i just found it.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

I got one delivered last night, will mount it on the bike and test tonight, very light and seems durable


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The handlebar mount photos are below. The cable is about a foot long to make frame mounting possible. I have it mounted on my stem.

The really cool thing is there's two rubber grommets where the light attaches to the mount. And when the bolt is fully tightened, the light can be aimed up and down as has just the right amount of tension to keep it in place.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Piko is great! It is enough light for me to ride. Really wouldn't need it if I had a Betty II. The beam is a good width and you don't even notice the light on your helmet.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Agreed for recreational riding the Piko 3 is awesome by itself, I did a 24 hour solo a few weeks back and ran the Piko 3 on the helmet and a 1750 lumen Betty on the bars, awesome combination especially at 3am when you start to fade, it makes endurance racing far safer to have that kind of light



Mai said:


> Piko is great! It is enough light for me to ride. Really wouldn't need it if I had a Betty II. The beam is a good width and you don't even notice the light on your helmet.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

photos:


----------



## JMCCRNA (Dec 2, 2005)

Rode my piko 3 last night, its a great light. I could use just a little more battery time, maybe a half hour. Its so well balanced on the helmet with the battery. I really like being able to take my helmet off without the hassle of trying to locate the cable in my pack.

francois, how is the piko on the bar? I was tossing around getting a wilma 5 or a piko 3 for the bar. Piko would be cheaper even with the mount and a bigger battery. I just worry it wont be enough flood for the faster stuff I ride.

JMC


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

JMCCRNA said:


> Rode my piko 3 last night, its a great light. I could use just a little more battery time, maybe a half hour. Its so well balanced on the helmet with the battery. I really like being able to take my helmet off without the hassle of trying to locate the cable in my pack.
> 
> francois, how is the piko on the bar? I was tossing around getting a wilma 5 or a piko 3 for the bar. Piko would be cheaper even with the mount and a bigger battery. I just worry it wont be enough flood for the faster stuff I ride.
> 
> JMC


It's good on the bar specially if you have a good helmet light. The Piko is not very wide so a helmet light like a second piko would complement it well.

fc


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

I just tried this light on a ride, and I was very disappointed. I was using it with my normal light arrangement, so I basically swapped out the Ayup on my helmet for the Piko. Of course this is just me, on my trails, so ymmv.

My issues:
Insufficient throw for a helmet light. When I got the flow on the downhill sections I kept losing the trail! I was not getting the extension ahead of my bar lights that I needed. This rarely happens with my old Ayup.

I do not like the color tint of the light. It is sort of a greenish yellow to my eyes. Everything in the distance sort of took on the same hue. This did not help the reach issue.

The button is a bit of a pain to operate. Tough to find with gloves, and if I just press down the light tilts away. I have to work my thumb under the bottom to counter the force of pressing the button. A suggestion for future generations: put the button on the side. It would be easier to pinch both sides without accidentally re-adjusting the light.

That last one was not a major issue, but without enough light on the trail I kept cycling the switch to see if it was really on high. If it were tracing the trail properly I would rarely have touched the control.

For such a little light the mount sticks up pretty far. It is a snag hazard, even though I had it mounted to my visor, well below the crest of the helmet. My rides usually start or end in daylight, so I like a light that will fold as flat as possible when not in use.

Other impressions:
This is a very well made light. It is refreshing to see this level of design and engineering go into a product. I like the light a lot. It is just not a good match for me.

The beam pattern is rather interesting. It is too spotty for nearfield, but too broad and weak for farfield. I tried it without the bar lights, and found that, at low speeds, it made a nice useable midfield light. If you are only using one light, this little thing on the helmet might just be the ticket.

fwiw I ride in chunky desert terrain with very twisty trails. I have the luxury of looking over the top of most vegetation. I don't usually have to worry about blinding myself with reflections off trees, so I can get away with a lamp that reaches. I don't look down when I ride (well, except when I screw up) so my bar lights are mostly flood for peripheral vision. I use the helmet light to see what is coming at me from a distance. The faster I go, the more distance I need.

gerG


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

g3rG said:


> My issues:
> Insufficient throw for a helmet light. When I got the flow on the downhill sections I kept losing the trail! I was not getting the extension ahead of my bar lights that I needed. This rarely happens with my old Ayup.
> 
> I do not like the color tint of the light. It is sort of a greenish yellow to my eyes. Everything in the distance sort of took on the same hue. This did not help the reach issue.


If you need a thrower you must try out the Wilma. It blows pretty much everything away (well, anything that can be helmet mounted) in terms of throw. It must be said though that it also sits similarly high on the helmet, so that's something you have to get used to. I guess in the desert there are no low-hanging tree branches, so I do not see this that much of an issue...

The color of the Piko beam I cannot comment on (haven't seen it in real life), but all newer, XPG Lupines have a very nice tint IMHO, which is very close to daylight. Perhaps it doesn't work that well in the desert, or maybe the Piko was too dim, but my perception is that this is about as good as LED lights get. Maybe it doesn't complement your bar light that well?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I have to second radirpok's post,as there isn't anything as small as the Wilma that will give you the punch it gives,but it does sit a little high.It would help if we new what handle bar light you were using as maybe color rendition was clashing with the Piko.I myself havent seen any greenish/yellowish tint to the Piko/Wilma or Betty which all use the Cree XPG R-5's.

A lower profile light that isn't in the Wilma's stat class but is last years light of the year on MTBR is the TrailLed Darkstar.It had a lux measurment of 81 vs 103 from the Wilma,so is still very bright, is very well made would sit lower on your helmet and save you a few bucks.Havent heard much from them lately,could be in the same boat as Scar, to busy trying to keep up with orders.


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

been enamored with this light ever since I saw Francios' review of it a few weeks ago.....def want one for sure


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

So it sounds like the Piko is basically an Amoeba that costs more? Dual XPG, very small, etc.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

gticlay said:


> So it sounds like the Piko is basically an Amoeba that costs more? Dual XPG, very small, etc.


 Pretty much!! Just a little more of a refined presentation, with programing options low battery warning,battery reserve etc.And supply!!,Only complaint is the 2 1/2 hour run time,Amoeba has that beat for sure. Scar is crazy busy right now and is probably living on little sleep just to keep up.

I would love to get my hands on one of his Amoeba's as it's clear why he is so busy,hope there is thermal protection in the Amoeba as there is only on/off modes.Dont know how hot it would get on a twenty minute grunt at full power?!!


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

gticlay said:


> So it sounds like the Piko is basically an Amoeba that costs more? Dual XPG, very small, etc.


I don't think they are using the same drive current. I think the Piko has a higher max drive current. That's why the runtime on high is less, but it's also why it'll be brighter overall.


----------



## JMCCRNA (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think the piko sits too high on the helmet. On my helmet I have plenty of vents far forward so its sits lower than or at least even to the top of the helmet. The nice thing about the battery on the helmet is you can move the light head really far forward and not get that constant front sag over the eyes feeling. 

I think I may go with lupines 4.5 Ah battery for a long burn on the piko.

JMC


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

Fair point on the color clash. My Ayups on the bar (one wide one intermediate) have Cree Q5s. They are just a bit blue to my eye. Lupine claims a color temp of 6200K for the Piko, which should be a pretty solid white. otoh, can color temp really tell the story when an emitter has a big notch in the middle of the emissions spectrum?

At any rate I still need more throw. The Wilma is certainly high on my list. Also the Tesla seems to do an amazing job. Looking at Francois' long range beam shots, the Tesla seems to outpace the Piko more than I would have expected.

My biggest dilemma: I think the Cree XM-L is a real game changer. What are the odds that next year this time there will be a Tesla sporting an XM-L?

gerG


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

g3rG said:


> Fair point on the color clash. My Ayups on the bar (one wide one intermediate) have Cree Q5s. They are just a bit blue to my eye. Lupine claims a color temp of 6200K for the Piko, which should be a pretty solid white. otoh, can color temp really tell the story when an emitter has a big notch in the middle of the emissions spectrum?
> 
> At any rate I still need more throw. The Wilma is certainly high on my list. Also the Tesla seems to do an amazing job. Looking at Francois' long range beam shots, the Tesla seems to outpace the Piko more than I would have expected.
> 
> ...


 I've given up on the reliability of beam shots.On the other batch of Francios's thumb nail shots, the Piko looked easily as bright as the Tesla and brighter than the A-51 and Stryker,but as you mentioned i noticed it too on the long range photo's the Tesla looking brighter.It's nothing he is doing wrong,but there is just to much inconsistencies from different beam shots.Based on Francios's lux measurments the Tesla should hold a slight edge on the Piko.
I have the XPG Wilma and it is so much brighter than the two you are comparing it's lux measurment was double the Tesla with stupid amounts of throw.If it's within your budget, get it!! For 1/3 more money than the Tesla it's double the light in every way.

Reguarding the Tesla and maybe an XM-L,do you know what the TL1200 flashlight is using for it's led??? Other than the whole flashlight case being a great heat sink why couldn't that emitter already be available in a tesla upgrade?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

g3rG said:


> Fair point on the color clash. My Ayups on the bar (one wide one intermediate) have Cree Q5s. They are just a bit blue to my eye. Lupine claims a color temp of 6200K for the Piko, which should be a pretty solid white. otoh, can color temp really tell the story when an emitter has a big notch in the middle of the emissions spectrum?
> 
> At any rate I still need more throw. The Wilma is certainly high on my list. Also the Tesla seems to do an amazing job. Looking at Francois' long range beam shots, the Tesla seems to outpace the Piko more than I would have expected.
> 
> ...


If you want a bright white and throw, you would really like the MS900. They are all about white and throw.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

g3rG said:


> My biggest dilemma: I think the Cree XM-L is a real game changer. What are the odds that next year this time there will be a Tesla sporting an XM-L?


Based on this thinking you'll never buy a light 
The Cree XP-G was a real game changer.
The SSC P4 was a real game changer.
The Luxeon K2 was a real game changer.
And so on... we are only about 5 years back in time, and with each generation the efficiency and/or the output almost doubled.

There could be a new light from Lupine using the XM-L next year, or there could be upgrades to the Piko/Wilma/Betty (the Tesla is not upgradeable, and Lupine seems to let it die peacefully). But you cannot tell for sure. Also what will happen if Cree introduces an even more efficient LED the next spring?

But let's try to look at it from the other way around: let's say you buy a Wilma now, and Lupine will come out with a new light next spring. Is it going to make your Wilma less bright, or less capable of doing its job?


----------



## mehukatti (Sep 21, 2005)

I have been using the Piko for about one week now and I'm very satisfied with it! The small size and weight took me by surprise even when I had seen photos of it. I'm thinking of having it mounted on my helmet permanently during the dark season. Otherwise, it's typical high Lupine quality. Can't really come up with anything negative in that respect. The amount of light is quite impressive from a package that small, but of course it's no match to my Betty 7. Betty took me by surprise with its high light output, but I think Piko is winner in the every-day usability category. Hopefully Piko is upgradeable to brighter leds in future, just like the Betty (and Wilma) is.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

mehukatti said:


> Hopefully Piko is upgradeable to brighter leds in future, just like the Betty (and Wilma) is.


The Piko is upgradable, but not by the user. As Lupine say, it would have been impossible to design a lighthead in the same size and weight (and quality) with DIY serviceability. Oh well...


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

indebdt, I have no idea what LED they are using in that flashlight, but it would make one hell of a helmet lamp!

gticlay, I have had a MS900 for around a year, and I never use it. I didn't like it on the bars, and was equally unpleasant on the helmet. I can't remember why. Maybe I will try it on the helmet again. If nothing else it will get me used to the idea of a larger light head.

radirpok, your logic is correct, if the Wilma will do the job. However, if it falls short as well, it is just an expensive interim solution. I have no doubt it is a great light, but relative to the Piko the only difference will be a doubling of output, and no change in divergence. It may not get me there. If I go that route, I might as well go all the way to the deep end and go for the Betty with the narrow optics. At least next year when the new champion LED comes out (whatever it might be) I can upgrade the Betty, or just move it to the bars, swap to the wide optic, and find a smaller headlamp. This is my favorite option at the moment. Unfortunately my wife has a different favorite option. "Ride slower" is her advice.

gerG


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

g3rG,you must have a hidden rocket under your seat by the sounds of it!! Reguarding you opting for a Betty with narrow optic,i'm using that as we speak with the Wilma on the helmet, and i would go as far as to say the Wilma still has a small edge on the betty for throw.Some may disagree but that's what i see.About the only light i can think of that may have more throw than that would be a modified HID set up,but i don't think you want to go there.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

where's the best deal on this light? I see Geoman has for $310, I'm not looking to pay full retail.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

snowdrifter said:


> where's the best deal on this light? I see Geoman has for $310, I'm not looking to pay full retail.


Lupine is one of those solid companies that holds their price. You wont see a Lupine "sale"... sorry
Geoman has had some 5% discount in the past but that's it
They hold their value though


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

indebt said:


> g3rG,you must have a hidden rocket under your seat by the sounds of it!! Reguarding you opting for a Betty with narrow optic,i'm using that as we speak with the Wilma on the helmet, and i would go as far as to say the Wilma still has a small edge on the betty for throw.Some may disagree but that's what i see.About the only light i can think of that may have more throw than that would be a modified HID set up,but i don't think you want to go there.


Hi indebt.

No rocket, just rocks, on the trail and in my head  I get the speed from the 1500ft in elevation that I recover on the second half of my ride.

You have a Wilma AND a Betty? I am jealous. I would not be surprised if the Wilma had a bit more reach for a vertical object on center in the beam, but I bet the Betty with a narrow optic can lay down a bigger area on the ground at a good distance. Are there any other options for changing out optics in the Wilma or Betty? Tuneability would be a huge plus.

gerG


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

Another discovery. I took Piko out for another ride, just to make sure I wasn't in a bad mood the first ride. I pretty much confirmed my impressions from the first ride, but found something insidious going on. The Piko would start out almost adequate, extending the flood from my bar lights. Not enough, but it was there. Then it would eventually get lost, and I couldn't really tell if it was helping until I was looking around a turn. Once I caught on, I would turn it down to low (high and med were basically the same at that point) let it cool, then kick it back to high. It was doing this in 60deg air when I was going 15 to 20mph. Has anyone else caught their Piko throttling back like this?

gerG


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

At 15/20 mph there is no way the Piko,or any light with thermal protection should be getting hot enough to power down.Once you let it cool down, did it look any brighter on high?? If so,then i would guess there may be an issue with the circuit in the lamp head.

Reguarding the tuneability,,there is a 22 degree optic for the Betty which i just instauled.Haven't got out for a ride with it yet (SNOW), but impressions from playing with it in the back yard are a bit brauder and smoother beam up close,back yard is only 88 feet wide so cant comment on throw yet.I could be wrong here,but the only visable change to the new lens seams the be for the center led only.There is no adjustability for the new Wilma,and wont be!! That been said,the Wilma in my opinion has the perfect beam for helmet use anyway.For handel bar use,there may be a way to put something on the Wilma cap to diffuse the beam a little,spread it out and may help the Piko on the helmet do it's thing.Not sure what you would use as you don't want to wreck your lens cap,but i'm sure someone on this forum would have a good idea.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

theres a post I think in the one I create about the Wilma 830 Vs upgrade. Theres some material that you can order cheap and basicallyn acs like a diffuser and make the light wider. I thought about doing it. Reports sound promessing


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Can a Piko owner please tell me the dimensions of the light head (hight, width, depth in mm).
Lupine just quote 24 x 32 mm (diameter x length) but it's not round!!

Thanks


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

Lighthead 1.5" x 1.25" x 1"
Battery 1" x 3" x 1.5"
Cord 15"
Extention cord 48"


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## cduffy (Mar 2, 2014)

Stefan Lupine said:


> Speaking about old german ladies, we just made a quick picture inside our facility and now we must head back producing Pikos  j/k of course and happy night riding from Lupine:thumbsup:


I loved this photo -- was just about to show it to my wife in discussing a purchase of new headlights -- but it looks like the link is now broken. Any chance it might be posted somewhere else?

Thanks!


----------

